# Kirksville morels



## jch4455 (Apr 20, 2014)

Looking for hunters in the Kirksville/Northern Missouri area


----------



## jch4455 (Apr 20, 2014)

Went out today, still seems a few days early. Hoping to get a little more rain before they really start popping!!


----------

